# Is your schedule too busy?



## Edward (Jul 20, 2013)

Is your schedule too busy to go by and visit with Johann Tetzel ? Or even make it to South America for World Youth Day?

Tweet your way out of purgatory. 

Cut your time in purgatory by following pope on Twitter | Crave - CNET


----------



## Gforce9 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice.......


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 20, 2013)

Heh...great minds think alike..


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 21, 2013)

What do the first four letters of Twitter spell?


----------



## Zach (Jul 21, 2013)

Such silliness.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 21, 2013)

I believed this stuff for years and I can lament and be sorry but have no place to judge for sure. In the RC system this the perfectly rational thing to do. If there is no perfect sacrifice applied to your account then you look for deposits where ever you can find them.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 21, 2013)

I felt like laughing and crying (not tears of joy) when I heard about it


----------

